

Hacking Online Polls and Other Ways British Spies Seek to Control the Internet - misiti3780
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/07/14/manipulating-online-polls-ways-british-spies-seek-control-internet/

======
imd23
If this isn't too much, I don't really know what it would. They can modify
everything, setup everything, it's the nightmare of every civic person. Why
aren't we doing anything?

~~~
Zigurd
Because MOST people don't mind. You are in the minority, complaining about
this. It's quite hopeless, really.

Now about those electronic voting machines. Surely those are fair game outside
the UK. And I'm sure "everyone does it" so what possible objection could there
be?

~~~
dan_bk
> Because MOST people don't mind. You are in the minority, complaining about
> this. It's quite hopeless, really.

I hope you realize how you sound like an automated GCHQ agent.

Also, it's interesting to see how these posts disappear quickly from the front
page.

